# how do you replace a tip



## skythe (Mar 7, 2010)

the ceramic insert on my gloomis came out and i don't want to butcher the pole how do i get the tip off so i can replace it? 

thanks nic


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

hold a pair of pliars on it stick a match or lighter to it it should just take a second it should come off quick they have some glue at sporting goods u can apply same way . i think some people put them on with superglue, but i use the glue sticks melt a little on pole put tip on quick. or just take it to outcast or other tackle repairer, take any thread off 1st


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

or just cut the very tip off the pole and just glue the new one to the end


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Why in the hell would you cut the tip off of a rod when you can just replace the tip with a freaking lighter and a pair of pliers. Only an idiot would cut the tip off of a rod, unless it was epoxied in place, and then you can still use heat to loosen it.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

It doesn't take a whole lot of heat to get one off. A loomis is a fine rod, you might be better off taking it to one of the local tackle shops, it'll cost you less than 5 bucks and take about 30 seconds


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

no need to get pissed off lol its no big deal. i wrap rods and its a lot faster and its the same in my opinion. you have your opinion and i have mine. its all good man :thumbup:


Billcollector said:


> Why in the hell would you cut the tip off of a rod when you can just replace the tip with a freaking lighter and a pair of pliers. Only an idiot would cut the tip off of a rod, unless it was epoxied in place, and then you can still use heat to loosen it.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I also wrap rods myself and it is much faster to heat the old tip off and put a new one on. The thing is you might only be removing 1/2 to 3/4 fo an inch, but you still are changing the dynamics of the rod. Anything you do to a rod, whether it be adding another coat of finish to cutting the tip off and replacing it with another tip, changes the dynamics of the rod. Whether it is a small change, or a large one it still does it. With that comment there you have shown what kind of builder you really are and it damn sure isn't one that has been doing it for any amount of time.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow. something as small as changing a rod tip, and your personal preference on how to do it turns into a pissing contest. This is sad. Billcollector let kingfisher do it the way he wants. dont diss him for doing it his way. as long as he isnt wrapping your rod theres nothing to fight about.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I just hate to see PFF members fighting about dumb stuff.


----------



## skythe (Mar 7, 2010)

thanks for all the tips guys all will be taken into consideration.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Cigarette lighter and a pair of pliers is the way to go. You can pick up a pack of new tips with the glue included at Walmart, although I doubt they are the same quality you can get at other places, it works the same. I have done it a couple of times using the Walmart tips and it takes about 5 minutes and have never lost one after doing it.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Cutting 2 inches from a tip greatly changes the rod's action and really can change the desired characteristics rendering the rod unsuited for the original rig and set up...

Only cut off a tip to save a rod that has been slammed in a tailgate etc...

Brent


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

you cant heat a fibre glass rod up either. it will split. just saying. thanks sunshine lol i love you


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

hogdogs said:


> Only cut off a tip to save a rod that has been slammed in a tailgate etc...
> 
> Brent


LOL sounds like you been there.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

jdhkingfisher said:


> you cant heat a fibre glass rod up either. it will split. just saying. thanks sunshine lol i love you


The idea is to heat up the metal of the tip, not the fiberglass. The glue's melting temp is considerably lower than the fiberglass' shatter temp. But yes, if you get carried away with the lighter youll end up cutting the rod anyway.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

> LOL sounds like you been there.


More than I care to admit!

And a few seconds with a bic lighter will loosen the tip top without fragging the fiberglass... I have replaced dozens (luckily, usually, due to wear grooves from excessive shark and huge black drum fights) of tips and never hurt the rod.

But I have had to cut off plenty too... Makes a heavy action 6'6" out of a 7' light in a hurry!

Brent


----------



## HueyGunner (Jan 2, 2010)

Go buy a new rod that saves time and you dont clog up my breathing with toxic fumes off the glue melting LOLOL Plus it boosts the economy heh and ...oh forget it just heat the tip and pull it off and replace it with a new tip using rod glue ...Sorry guys i just HAD to do it


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

Please delete this stupid post and somebody start something new. What a bunch of girls.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

OBsession said:


> Please delete this stupid post and somebody start something new. What a bunch of girls.


You *chose* to open it *3 days after* the last post. I think 1.) youre way behind the times, and 2.) if you dont like the thread or the direction its going, *dont read it....*

Doesnt take rocket science to figure that out. Whats the point of coming in here and insulting people on a thread that has pretty much run its course and all but closed itself?


----------

